# Today was our pick day, and...



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

She's adorable! Congrats  So cool that she is Sam's daughter.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Gorgeous girl - you must be so excited!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

A big congratulations on your pick! Cleo is beautiful! May you have many happy years together.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Congratulations, Cleo is beautiful. You'll love watching how Cleo's color changes over the next few years as she lightens.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Cleo is a really good looking pup. I bet you are so excited.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh my! *gasp* ! Cleo is strikingly beautiful! What a pretty girl she'll grow up to be. And I bet she has a great temperament if she takes after Peppersb's Sam.:angel: So wow! 3 more weeks. I'm very happy for you! I think if she goes silver, that will be awesome and so much fun to watch her change!


----------



## Nromley (Jan 5, 2019)

Simply adorable! Congratulations on this lovely little girl.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations! What a pretty girl. I love when there are poodle family members on PF!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Congratulations on your new cutie!


----------



## MustLoveDogs (Apr 20, 2019)

Thank you, we are very excited! She is a sweet pup, and I can't wait to bring her home.


----------



## MustLoveDogs (Apr 20, 2019)

I thought I'd post a couple pics from our latest visit with Cleo, earlier this week. I posted on the "rainbow silver" thread, too, but for people who don't look there...here she is at 9.5 weeks. We bring her home in 8 days!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Awwwww.... Such a cutie! I don't know how I missed this thread -- I just saw it today! And I'm so glad that you are doing a 52 week thread! It will be so much fun to see her grow up and change color.

Best wishes and love from daddy Sam and grandma Cammie.


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

She looks happy.

My brother's pug is also Cleopatra, called Chleo. When they got a male they, of course, named him. Julius.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

She is a beauty!


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Mufar42 said:


> She is a beauty!


Took the words right out of my mouth! 

Congratulations!


----------



## MustLoveDogs (Apr 20, 2019)

Thank you all!


----------



## MustLoveDogs (Apr 20, 2019)

fyi, i started a 52 weeks of Cleo thread, and I'll be posting more photos there... I can't believe how big she's getting. I weighed her today--19 lbs!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

For comparison, here are the weights of Cleo's daddy (Sam) and her grandma (Cammie).

Sam weight

4 weeks: 5.3 lbs
6 weeks: 7.6 lbs
8 weeks: 11.0 lbs
9 weeks: 12.3 lbs
10 weeks: 15.0 lbs 
12 weeks: 18.3 lbs
4 months: 26 lbs 51% of adult weight
5 months: 32 lbs
6 months: 39 lbs 76% of adult weight
8 months: 43 lbs 84% of adult weight
12 months: 49 lbs
18 months: 51 lbs

Cammie weight

10 weeks: 7 lbs
11 weeks: 8 lbs
12 weeks: 10 lbs
3 months: 10 lbs, 13 in
4 months: 17 lbs, 16 in 49% of adult weight.
5 months: 21 lbs, 18 in
6 months: 26 lbs, 19 in 74% of adult weight
8 months: 32 lbs, 20 in 91% of adult weight
9 months: 32 lbs, 21 in
12 months: 35 lbs, 21 in
18 months: 35 lbs, 21.5 in


----------



## MustLoveDogs (Apr 20, 2019)

This is very interesting, peppersb! Looks like Cleo will definitely be bigger than her Grandma Cammie, and probably smaller than daddy Sam. She was 17lbs at 13 weeks, and now 19 just a week later. (Part of it may be she was having stomach troubles between 11-13 weeks, so she's catching up now.) I'll be interested to see where she is in a week or two!


----------



## MustLoveDogs (Apr 20, 2019)

peppersb, i just looked back at Sam's weight chart you posted, because I took Cleo to the vet and learned i was wrong about her weight (my scale is not as good as the vet's I guess!). I thought she was 20.5 lbs, but she was 22.5 lbs, at 15.5 weeks. Definitely smaller than her daddy, but way bigger than grandma Cammie!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm in love!!! she has that look, its in the eyes. Reminds me of the look Renn had at that ge, well still does LOL


----------



## MustLoveDogs (Apr 20, 2019)

Aww, thank you mufar! I started a 52-week thread, if you want to see more pics.


----------

